

Find Developers and Designers for Side Projects - NoahBuscher
http://meeet.co

======
jdmichal
Browsing it on Firefox 30.0 at 1280x1024 and all the pictures look to be badly
resized:

[http://i.imgur.com/C7QptVL.png](http://i.imgur.com/C7QptVL.png)

This does not happen in Chrome 35.0 or, funnily enough, IE11.

EDIT: Playing around in Inspector, it's directly related to this CSS attribute
on the images:

    
    
      image-rendering: -moz-crisp-edges;
    

EDIT2: I'm also getting weird word wrapping, which you can also see in the
above image. It's breaking on "you've" and "idea". Directly related to:

    
    
      word-break: break-all;

~~~
NoahBuscher
You should be good to go!

~~~
jdmichal
Much better, thank you. Also, please note EDIT2 in my original post.

~~~
NoahBuscher
Thanks for pointing that out! We're having a little trouble replicating the
issue, though I'm sure it'll come up.

You've been awesome. Do you have a Twitter account? We'll follow you, you can
DM us your address, and we'll send you a few stickers. We won't stalk you...
We promise!

~~~
jdmichal
I do. I have followed you but am waiting for the reciprocal so that I can DM
you. My handle is, unsurprisingly, @jdmichal.

------
zghst
Seems like a great, organic alternative to Cofounders Lab. CL seems overrun
with managerial types

~~~
NoahBuscher
Absolutely. I TOTALLY believe in the "garage startup" mentality with two
awesome people working together on a project they believe in.

------
NoahBuscher
Thanks for the interest! I'll be here all day for your questions and
suggestions.

~~~
cstuder
How often did you have to spell out the domain name so far?

.co domains always look slightly off to me.

~~~
bdcravens
I think semantic beats short if you have to resort to misspellings and alt
TLDs.

Here's a freebie: sidetogether.com is available :-)

------
mafuyu
I'm browsing using Firefox 30.0 and the front page is lagging when scrolling.
Using my scroll wheel lags and my fan even spins up when I grab the scroll
bar.

No issues in Chrome, however.

~~~
NoahBuscher
I've also noticed the issue and can't figure it out for the life of me. Thanks
for pointing that out, though! If anyone has any suggestions, feel free to
comment. We have stickers! #bribery

~~~
FajitaNachos
It looks like the transforms might be part of the problem. You have an image
transform on hover that moves the image up. If your mouse is in the middle of
the page and you scroll down, it triggers and seems laggy.

------
joekrill
I tried to "Apply for Early Access" for this yesterday and all I seem to get
is a "We dropped the ball. Try again?" message. Looks like it's resulting from
a javascript error, which I'm guessing has to do with Modernizr not loading?
Looks like the URl is invalid
([http://meeet.co/js/modernizr-1.6.min.js](http://meeet.co/js/modernizr-1.6.min.js))

~~~
NoahBuscher
Hey!

Thanks for letting us know. I'm fairly certain that the JS is okay, as this is
the first time the issue has been brought up, but we will throw that error in
the event that someone has already signed up for Meeet's mailing list. Could
have you put in your email prior to that?

~~~
NoahBuscher
Yo! That's awesome you figured it out.

Yeah - I'm fairly certain that's exactly what the issue is. The reason you're
not seeing the real error is that we get the errors via not-so-readable JSON
from the Mailchimp servers, and the JS email library we are using displays
that error message for ANY error returned by the server to keep things simple
and prevent confusion, though it seems to have caused a bit of confusion here.

There's a chance we may change that in the near future. Again, if you want a
sticker, feel free to drop us a line on Twitter, we'll follow you, and you can
DM us your address. We have plenty! :D

~~~
joekrill
Got it, thanks! Looking forward to checking it out.

------
manuelflara
What would be great (and I've been meaning to do for a while) is exactly this,
but to put in touch tech founders with business founders. Basically, technical
founders would showcase products they've built and people with the skills to
market and grow them would get in touch with them. I can't be the only tech
guy with lots of MVPs finished but who doesn't have the time or skill to
market them.

~~~
NoahBuscher
Neat idea! That's not a bad concept, and Meeet can easily be adapted for such
a service.

Sadly, that is not the exact kind of product we're hoping to launch with, so
that really leaves us with a few options:

1) After you join Meeet (if you choose to), create a feature request and have
others vote on it! 2) Use Meeet to make a service like that with another
developer/designer

Whatever you choose, it's a cool idea, and would be neat to have existing. :D

------
TomH_NL
The "word-break: break-all;" CSS for every <p> element makes reading your text
very unattractive. With break-all CSS:
[http://imgur.com/UmLnCg2](http://imgur.com/UmLnCg2) Without break-all CSS:
[http://imgur.com/Inp58BN](http://imgur.com/Inp58BN)

~~~
NoahBuscher
The problem has been fixed! Thanks for letting me know.

------
Procrastes
It might just be my ancient setup, but I see that after signing up, the green
box prompt is clipped. It reads "Almost finished...check your"

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:24.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/24.0

On CentOS 6.5 x86_64

(yeah, I know, embedded development workstation)

~~~
NoahBuscher
Haha! Yeah... I think that's probably a compatibility issue with the older
setup. I ran it on my Ubuntu 14.04 Chromium and Firefox (latest version) with
no issues. Sorry!

------
pyfish
Very cool. A website to find the missing ingredient. I can see using this for
two of the three irons I have in the fire. The third one I was fortunate to
find my complementary opposites at a Christmas party.

Great idea and thanks

~~~
NoahBuscher
Haha! Thanks, man.

We can't wait to get everyone on board, and good luck at this year's Christmas
party!

------
syc
Looks interesting. Should give it a try.

For all my WP related tasks I've been using Codeable
([https://codeable.io/](https://codeable.io/)) and couldn't recommend them
enough.

~~~
NoahBuscher
Thank you! I think you should give it a try as well.

------
joeyspn
Pretty cool, a similar concept like StartupHub [0]... (also in the making)

[0] [http://www.startuphub.io](http://www.startuphub.io)

~~~
NoahBuscher
Neat! We're planning to launch this week, so we may have them beat there
(wink), but we're focusing on side projects, not startups. We know everyone
can't be fully dedicated to a new company, and many people have families and
bills to pay and they can't take the risk of the business failing.

------
NoahBuscher
Sorry about the post drop... We were flagged as a voting ring as I made a post
on Twitter linking to the discussion. We're back up and running, now!

------
sferoze
Great I have a project I would like to find someone to collaborate with. I
will use your service to do this once I have access.

~~~
NoahBuscher
Awesome to hear you're digging Meeet. We are working 'round the clock to get
the ball rolling.

We will offer a basic service at first, then allow people to vote on which
features get added next, with ~ 1 feature per week.

------
niix
Awesome! I've been looking for a place to work on people's side projects.
Can't wait.

~~~
NoahBuscher
Great to hear! We're super pumped on all the hype.

Again, as in the below comments, tweet us for a sticker. We have enough to go
around. :)

------
bfwi
This is an awesome idea. I signed up a week ago, but haven't heard back.
What's the deal?

~~~
NoahBuscher
Thanks! We're really trying to go as fast as we can on the project.

A short email was sent out today at GMT-6 with details, though the short of it
is that we will let in a test group of about fifty people to make sure it
works all good, then allow everyone to signup in the next week or week and a
half.

We REALLY want to get everybody in as soon as possible, and we are super
excited to launch (incase you haven't figured that out yet). ;)

For more updates, feel free to follow @meeetco.

------
jpetersonmn
Looks great, can't wait to be able to check it out.

~~~
NoahBuscher
Thanks! If I could put a cat_fistbump.gif in the comment here, I totally
would, but HN seems to lack that feature, so I'll link to one instead.
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/cb890dd3d291908ed9c5475e2bba0907/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/cb890dd3d291908ed9c5475e2bba0907/tumblr_micuui7loT1qh0oduo1_500.gif)

------
auston
This reminds me of Drew Wilsons project
[http://builditwith.me/](http://builditwith.me/)

~~~
NoahBuscher
Hi, Auston!

We are fully aware of Drew's project and think it's awesome. We are a
different service in that we match based on skills, have a invite-based
system, provide built-in chat, and help promote the project on our website
once you're finished.

We're also solely meant for side-projects that may or may not go on to become
fully-functional startups.

Because he's busy working on other projects, the site's content has grown a
bit stale: There are many ideas coming in, but not many people are working to
execute them.

~~~
followben
My experience with [http://builditwith.me](http://builditwith.me) has been
very poor: a handful of contacts in 3+ years, almost all "ideas" people
seeking designers/ developers to build their app for free or paltry sweat
equity.

There's also no way to remove your account or update it to reflect you're no
longer available or interested in collaborating. I've emailed Drew numerous
times asking to de-activate or de-register my profile but I've yet to receive
a response.

